# Got My Baby Back from Colt!



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Title says it all. Got my Detective Special (circa 1973) back from Colt yesterday with a brand new blue job and timing adjustment. They do fine work, reasonably priced, and back in less than a month (1 day) from the time I shipped it! I'm a happy camper now...:smt023 Sorry for the crappy photo, better (I hope) coming later.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet little revolver! I always liked the New Model DS. I owned two and was happy with them. A DS with Pachmayrs fits my little hand better than just about any revolver.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I don't think the grips are original Colt. They appear to be clones. They feel pretty good but I'm gonna' look around for some original Colt grips with the medallion, etc.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

:smt023 That's a good looking Baby Charlie.

Have fun with it.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's one of my all time favorites. You got her looking real good there Mr Charlie. Now I shall return to drooling:drooling:. Good luck with it .:smt1099


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Classic*

Very nice Boss .............:smt112


----------



## SacCat (Mar 13, 2008)

nice, i have a 6'" python SS, purchased new in 1983, got a round stuck in the barrel (misloaded reloads) anyway..

sent it to the factory, for $50 they did a file and polish job on the action..

Last week i took it to a local shop to get new sights put on, the smith recognized he action immediately, he just didn't know where i had gotten the work done..

love that weapon.. when i shot all the time, i could hit steel targets at 100 yrds with it.. 

good times..


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those are nice little revolvers. I had one and have to kick myself every time I say had. That's one I should have never let go of. I am hoping to fix that mistake soon.

You got a real nice looking one there. I'm sure it'll shoot as good as it looks :smt023


----------



## taggart (Jan 30, 2008)

As I've mentioned before somewhere here on the forum, I have a Colt Lawman on layaway at a local shop. Since Charlie mentioned "timing", I figure I'd use the occasion to ask a bit of a basic question: What is "timing" and how do I know if I need to have it adjusted? I've seen timing mentioned elsewhere, but never really knew what it meant. Thanks, in advance!:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

taggart said:


> As I've mentioned before somewhere here on the forum, I have a Colt Lawman on layaway at a local shop. Since Charlie mentioned "timing", I figure I'd use the occasion to ask a bit of a basic question: What is "timing" and how do I know if I need to have it adjusted? I've seen timing mentioned elsewhere, but never really knew what it meant. Thanks, in advance!:mrgreen:


Well, I'll do my best but I'm sure not a gunsmith! You want the cylinder to lock up with no movement before the hammer falls (in double action). Sometimes on older or well used pistols the little "hand" that pushes up and rotates the cylinder when the trigger is pulled wears to a point it has to be adjusted or replaced. With the cylinder open, you can pull the trigger slowly and see the hand protrude and begin it's upward movement. I may not have described this just right so somebody else may with more knowlege may want to jump in and straighten me out. :smt102


----------



## taggart (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, Charlie! I think I get it. :smt023
I guess my follow-up question would be this: Will I know if there are timing issues with my gun, or are the symptoms fairly subtle? In other words, how did YOU know your gun needed a timing adjustment?
Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Under close observation I noticed the cylinder would barely index a little more just as the hammer started forward. It probably locked up before the hammer hit. It was very miniscule but I knew Colt would check and fix it. They did not charge me anything for the adjustment (I had it reblued also and they did charge me for that). Had I not had it reblued I think it would have only cost me the shipping. Any competent gunsmith can look at it and tell you right away if it's off. And yes the symptoms are rather subtle. I just feel a lot more comfortable now that Colt has checked it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Fine job there Charlie. That little arm does wear with time if used a lot. S&W and Colt are both good about fixing it for you. Midway sells a replacement arm for the Smiths but it still needs to be fitted to your gun.:smt023


----------

